# Divorce Present ; to me from me



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

Well guys, team face is on our way back. We, Jack, Joe & I move into our new detailing studio (ok, double garage with house attached, that was the estate agents brief) on July 7th.

The plan is (i) to remove the centre pillar between the two garage doors as living with the current opening would mean having to shave both door mirrors of my LS and another 7 inches. That also leaves our garage queen with a tight squeeze when ever she wants to come out and grace the roads of south of the M4 J14 & 15. I will introduce you to her later in the year, perhaps, but right now she is tucked up safe and sound so she didn't have any type of accident with cans of paint etc while she slept in the garage of our ex matrimonial home (ii) paint the walls, fix all the light rigs to walls and ceilings (iii) Hang all wall art & racking where space permits (iv) Dynatile the floor and finally, (v) retrieve, dust down and display all out detailing gear that is currently sharing garage space with friends over 3 counties. (That story will come to you later in the year :thumb: )

Anyway for now, as my wife ( EX  ) had prayed to the gods of retail therapy all the 24 long years of our marriage I thought perhaps I should give it a whirl and see what it was like. The truth is, it's awesome :thumb: I seriously recommend it when things go **** up.

Hope you enjoy, I know I do and the best bit is I haven't got a clue what I'm going to do with it but, does it really matter right now, ...................... NO & I DON'T CARE !! I got it coz i wanted it !





































Got a few nice and hopefully one unique detail to bring to you soon, plus of course our new studio as it unfolds.

Mike :wave: Jack :wave: & Joe :wave: (Team Face  )


----------



## Avanti (Jan 17, 2006)

Nice buy, I should get married so that I can get divorced and treat myself :thumb:


----------



## Guest (Jun 16, 2010)

No Royale??? 

Only joking. Enjoy the waxes (and the freedom) :thumb:


----------



## The Cueball (Feb 8, 2007)

Go Team Face!!!!!

Well done, looks like a niiiiice prezzie....

Looking forward to having you back posting in the new 'studio'...

As for the house instructions - I have given them to my estate agents... they think I am a tad mental!

:devil:

:lol:

:thumb:


----------



## horned yo (Feb 10, 2009)

Good Luck with that lads


----------



## Saqib200 (May 13, 2008)

Nice buy!


----------



## Dipesh (Oct 12, 2007)

Looking good Team Face


----------



## Envy Car Care (Aug 17, 2006)

Looks great Mike lol.
Nice to meet you last week too.....


----------



## alan_mcc (Oct 28, 2008)

Jesus christ. If you don't mind me asking, how much was that kit?


----------



## ads2k (Jul 12, 2006)

Nice one Mike :thumb:, nowt wrong with a bit of retail therapy . I thought they'd stopped making that particular kit so who did you rob to get hold of one ...

So pictures of the house as well then please :thumb:


----------



## ade33 (Jun 4, 2008)

The Cueball said:


> Go Team Face!!!!!
> 
> Well done, looks like a niiiiice prezzie....
> 
> Looking forward to having you back posting in the new 'studio'...


+1 to that - all the best boys.


----------



## *MAGIC* (Feb 22, 2007)

Good man Mike.


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

alan_mcc said:


> Jesus christ. If you don't mind me asking, how much was that kit?


Hi Alan, no kit I'm afraid I went after each one as soon as I saw them up for sale. So each one was an individual purchase.



ads2k said:


> Nice one Mike :thumb:, nowt wrong with a bit of retail therapy . I thought they'd stopped making that particular kit so who did you rob to get hold of one ...
> 
> So pictures of the house as well then please :thumb:


Hi Adam, you may well be right there my friend, I wasnt aware they did a 4oz kit of all those goodies, but as above, thought what do I fancy and someone upstairs shouted Zymol. So what the hell. thought Id go fishing 

Re the House, as soon as we start work on the garage I will get you a couple of previews (at least then you will know it when you come up to help me finish my mates S2K :lol: )

See you sooon,:wave:


----------



## stangalang (Nov 27, 2009)

:thumb:

Been picking up similar bits myself gradually, you will not be disapointed they are a plessure to use, hope you enjoy the gift that keeps on giving


----------



## Gleammachine (Sep 8, 2007)

Go, you product whore Mike!!! :lol:

Be interested to know the pricing and work involved for the garage pillar removal, have the same on mine with a pillar seperating the doors , my next venture once I can get some reputable builders round for a quote.
PM me Mike if you prefer.:thumb:


----------



## Leemack (Mar 6, 2009)

Nice one team face :thumb:

Look forward to some write ups :wave:


----------



## macmaw (Mar 5, 2007)

Hey Mike :wave: 
Hope all goes well with the garage, looking forward to seeing the door conversion, nice collection of waxes there too!! :thumb:


----------



## Mr Face (Jan 22, 2009)

stangalang said:


> :thumb: hope you enjoy the gift that keeps on giving


Its a b certainty it will be more enjoyed than the wife who kept taking :lol:



Gleammachine said:


> Go, you product whore Mike!!! :lol: :thumb:


Hi Rob, I can live with that title anyday :thumb: the ex would need it shortening slightly if we were to be absolutely correct 

Will of course let you know how things pan out re the double door conversion.



macmaw said:


> Hey Mike :wave:
> Hope all goes well with the garage, looking forward to seeing the door conversion, nice collection of waxes there too!! :thumb:


Thanks Ally :thumb:



Showshine said:


> Nice one team face :thumb:
> 
> Look forward to some write ups :wave:


Thanks Showshine :thumb:


----------



## Auto Finesse (Jan 10, 2007)

Tidy purchase, and id say your brought it for all the right reasons: "cos i wanted it" im sure you will find a use.


----------



## WHIZZER (Oct 25, 2005)

mike great addition


----------



## Adam Moran (Mar 8, 2009)

Nice purchase!

(PS I'm from Marlborough too ..... George Lane!)


----------

